# Firefox addon - email generator...



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I used to have a nice little email generator that was a addon. When I signed onine a little icon would come up in the tray and I would click on it to make a fake email. Then when I visited web sites that spam, the spam would go to the fake email and bounce instead of overloading my real email box. 

I lost that nice little email generator in the big computer crash a few months ago. I have been looking for it so I can download it for a long time. Firefox has changed their site and my old link doesn't work anymore. 

Does anyone have this program? Do you know where I can find it so I can download it again.

My email is filling up so fast that the spam has already used over 50% of my monthly bandwidth allowance. If I don't do something fast, my email box will be shut down until next month.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

I believe this is what you're looking for.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4533

Plz correct me if I'm wrong. If'n I am mistaken, then go to this link; got it from here.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=spam&cat=all


----------

